# M/V Kirsten



## CUXI (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm lookin' for photos and information of an old vessel, name Kirsten ex Bremervörde ex lenne. somebody can help me ?








this photo is from 1986 voyage Helgoland - Cuxhaven.
mfg
Cuxi


----------



## yvon (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi,
Built in 1962 at Oldenburg as coaster LENNE, 1966 - BREMERVORDE, 1973 - KIRSTEN, 1993 - Converted in yacht, 1994 - PRINCESS DUDA (Mlt)
275 grt / IMO 5206207 / 41,76 x 7,32 m
Photo : http://www.shipsoldandnew.fotopic.net/p37283294.html
Regards, Yvon.


----------

